# table sled for mitre cuts



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Has anyone seen a video where a woodworker uses a table saw sled with the blade set to 45degrees to cut the mitres for his boxes?

the board is flat on the sled.

I cannot locate it and would like to make the sled. Tried youtube without success, may be in Fine woodworking or one of those sites?


James


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Has anyone seen a video where a woodworker uses a table saw sled with the blade set to 45degrees to cut the mitres for his boxes?
> 
> the board is flat on the sled.
> 
> ...


Hi James, can't say as I have seen a video on that. Sounds like it would just be a standard crosscut sled with the kerf slot cut at 45*, wouldn't it?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Hi James, can't say as I have seen a video on that. Sounds like it would just be a standard crosscut sled with the kerf slot cut at 45*, wouldn't it?


Yes, John.

I think that is what it is. I would just like to see it being made one more time before I make one this week end.


James


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I don't think this is the one but it's close.

YouTube - Shop made Miter Fence - Accessory for the Super Sled


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

I cannot access videos or video sites at work, but see if this one is what you're looking for:

Table saw bevel cut jig | How-To Topic « Wonder How To


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

James..

I've built a 45 sled. nothing to it really... Like mentioned above, its really nothing more than a std. sled with a 45* bevel as the primary cut. Mine is a smallish version, works 
quite well on small projects. It's only about 12"x14" or there abouts. When I redo it, I'll make it considerably wider (left to right) to have better control over longer boards. For now, anything that is 18"-24"'s balances out well on the sled. Anything boards longer and I have to put more effort than I care to on keeping the board flat on the sled as it
passes thru the blade. I also plan on putting in a "T" track on the left side to aid in clamping down the work piece...

bill


----------



## Michael 777 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi James, I still can't post links yet. Google "Doug Stowe miter sled" the first link is an article in FineWoodworking on his miter sled and the " Resawing and Grain-Matching with Doug Stowe" link shows him using it about the 4min mark in the video.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Hamlin said:


> I don't think this is the one but it's close.
> 
> YouTube - Shop made Miter Fence - Accessory for the Super Sled


 
Thanks a lot - just spent the last 2-1/2 hours looking at these plans (and some others). Good thing it's my day off. 


Actually, this looks really good. I'll probably build it soon (after I replace the bathroom sink, fix the front door, clean up the office and finish my planter box).

On a side note, I was driving down my street two days ago and spotted one of those Ikea style put together desks someone was throwing away. It was in a few pieces and the top is warped but the sides and top are covered with a blue plastic finish of some sort - looks like melamine except it's blue. I tossed it in the back of my truck and went to work. It'll make some nice fixtures someday soon.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Michael 777 said:


> Hi James, I still can't post links yet. Google "Doug Stowe miter sled" the first link is an article in FineWoodworking on his miter sled and the " Resawing and Grain-Matching with Doug Stowe" link shows him using it about the 4min mark in the video.



Is this the one? 

Two Versatile Miter Sleds - Fine Woodworking Article


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

RJM60 said:


> Thanks a lot - just spent the last 2-1/2 hours looking at these plans (and some others). Good thing it's my day off.
> 
> 
> Actually, this looks really good. I'll probably build it soon (after I replace the bathroom sink, fix the front door, clean up the office and finish my planter box).
> ...



You're welcome for my small part. There are many different versions to the TS sled. Just depends on the "route" you want to take. I would like to point out, if you get the "lazy bug" like I do at times, here a cheap jig already to go. $25 isn't a bad price for it.

45 Degree Miter Sled - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Hamlin said:


> You're welcome for my small part. There are many different versions to the TS sled. Just depends on the "route" you want to take. I would like to point out, if you get the "lazy bug" like I do at times, here a cheap jig already to go. $25 isn't a bad price for it.
> 
> 45 Degree Miter Sled - Rockler Woodworking Tools


My miter gauge can already do that.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

RJM60 said:


> My miter gauge can already do that.


True, provided you add a fence to your miter gauge for support. However, nothing truly beats a good TS sled.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

hamlin said:


> true, provided you add a fence to your miter gauge for support. However, nothing truly beats a good ts sled.


+1


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

4 words.
DeWalt radial arm saw.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I will 2nd that one 

======



AxlMyk said:


> 4 words.
> DeWalt radial arm saw.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

BJ.. Is that a B&D / Dewalt / PC Radial Arm Router... or one of these newfangled contraptions where your saw and your router share a table? 

Could you have it upside down? I thought the blade and the router went *under* the table? :jester:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Michael 777 said:


> Hi James, I still can't post links yet. Google "Doug Stowe miter sled" the first link is an article in FineWoodworking on his miter sled and the " Resawing and Grain-Matching with Doug Stowe" link shows him using it about the 4min mark in the video.



Thank you, Michael.

This was exactly the video I was looking for.

I am a subscriber to FineWoodworking Online and that must have been where I saw it earlier.

I will save it to my favorites.

Also, thanks to all the other members who offered assistance..

It's raining here today so I can't get out. I hope it clears up tomorrow but the forecast is not good. :bad:

James


----------



## Michael 777 (Sep 20, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Thank you, Michael.
> 
> This was exactly the video I was looking for.
> 
> ...


Hi James, 
I'm just glad I was able to help someone else out here ! I have learned so much from this site. I purchased "Basic Box Making" the book and DVD by Doug Stowe ( From Amazon I think ) awhile ago. I refer to both when I start to build some more small boxes. :happy:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Michael 777 said:


> Hi James,
> I'm just glad I was able to help someone else out here ! I have learned so much from this site. I purchased "Basic Box Making" the book and DVD by Doug Stowe ( From Amazon I think ) awhile ago. I refer to both when I start to build some more small boxes. :happy:



When I saw the video, I also purchased the DVD.

Just finished downloading it... 

I will give it to myself as a birthday present...

James


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

AxlMyk said:


> 4 words.
> DeWalt radial arm saw.


Provided one has one and one has the room for one. :lol:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Made the sled...*

Well Sunday was overcast and looked like rain....

I thought I may as well pull everything out of the shed and hope for the best.

Based on the sled from the Fine Woodworking Video, I was able to make the simple sled shown below.

It has runners in each of the table saw slots and I based it loosely on a fixed mitre gauge.

The results are shown of cuts I made in some Queensland Walnut I had put away.

I will use these for the flag case (WIP) - I tried to assemble the flag case with dowel joints and made firewood......:bad: :bad: :bad: 

James


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

Nice job on the sled but I will say every time I seen some use the table saw that way it puts a cold chill down my back  when the Miter or RAS can do it the safe way, almost all Miter saws can flip over to a 45 deg. but the blade has cover / guard over it..and the stock can't jump up and go for a little ride..  and take your fingers with it  please be safe bud..

========



jw2170 said:


> Well Sunday was overcast and looked like rain....
> 
> I thought I may as well pull everything out of the shed and hope for the best.
> 
> ...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi BJ,

I understand what you are saying, however I only have (can afford/can put in the shed) a GMC 10" mitre saw and it will not do a cut that wide.

If I had space for a sliding saw I would have one by now.....

James


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

But a 12" one will . only 150.oo bucks and about the same foot print as a 10" one the norm ...the sliding saw is just a RAS that didn't grow up all the way like his dad 

12" Sliding Compound Miter Saw with Laser Guide


=========



jw2170 said:


> Hi BJ,
> 
> I understand what you are saying, however I only have (can afford/can put in the shed) a GMC 10" mitre saw and it will not do a cut that wide.
> 
> ...


----------

